# Allowable guns in the US



## Captain Caveman (Jun 30, 2020)

What is the most deadliest gun can you own in the US? Can you own a M134 Minigun to protect your property?


----------



## LuckyDuck (Jun 30, 2020)

Citizens with a Federal Firearms License, can own any pistol, rifle, or machine gun they want.  So, you could own a minigun, but you have to have that license to do so.   How deadly any firearm is, depends on who has it.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 30, 2020)

Saturday Night Special
Conway Twitty

I was there to buy a pistol. She was there to hock her ring.
The broker in that pawnshop deals in almost anything.
He'll pay you for your misery 
or he'll sell you someone's pain,
And that twinkle in his greedy eyes says your loss will be his gain.

She stood back in the shadows as the broker dealt with me.
Her eyes were dark and desperate from some private misery.
His word was so prophetic when he said, 
You've got a steal.
I said, "Throw in one bullet, and you've got yourself a deal."

A Saturday night special is an easy thing to buy.
All you've got to be is 21, or 15 if you lie.
Just hand the man the money, and if someone's got to die,
The broker in the pawnshop won't even blink an eye.

He handed me the pistol, and I was almost to the door,
When I heard him tell the lady, "Seven dollars, nothing more."
The lady started crying as he took her wedding band.
My hand was in my pocket, and the gun was in my hand.
I had planned to use that bullet on myself, to end my life.

I was once somebody's husband. She was once somebody's wife.
I usually mind my business but I could not walk away,
His dollars just weren't making sense, and I knew I had to stay.
The broker's face turned pasty when he caught my icy stare.
It would never leave my pocket, but he knew the gun was there.
I asked him what his life was worth, and he opened up that drawer.
For a simple golden wedding band, he paid two thousand more.

That Saturday night was special even though it wasn't planned.
As we walked down the sidewalk, she reached and took my hand.
We crossed a bridge, and I took that gun and sailed it through the air.
I said, "Ever been to Texas?" she said, "I think I'd love it there."

A Saturday night special is an easy thing to buy,
All you've got to be is 21, or 15 if you lie.
The broker in that pawnshop used to deal in everything,
But you can't buy a pistol there, you can't hock your wedding ring


----------



## LuckyDuck (Jun 30, 2020)

Ah, the "Saturday Night Special" song, written when you could actually get away with obtaining a gun easily.  Not true anymore.  The only way the criminals can get guns now, is from those that stole them from legal gun owners, or guns that have been smuggled in from outside the country.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jun 30, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Saturday Night Special
> Conway Twitty
> 
> I was there to buy a pistol. She was there to hock her ring.
> ...




I don't need "da gubermint" to grant me their blessing on what I may or may not have in order to defend my home and country. Commie fucks like candyporn would love to have a totally disarmed public because marxists like her fear an armed populace. They stand in the way of their hopes of a commie utopia.

(snicker)


----------



## night_son (Jun 30, 2020)

Captain Caveman said:


> What is the most deadliest gun can you own in the US? Can you own a M134 Minigun to protect your property?



Even without an FFL one can own just about any weapon his or her heart desires, based both on state and federal laws and one's own good character. Beyond that, one can build all sorts of firearms legally, again depending on state regulations. Why not hop on over across the pond and check it out for yourself.


----------



## night_son (Jun 30, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Saturday Night Special
> ...



In truth, she's nothing more than a troll, rational or radical as she sees fit but never one or the other out of true conviction or belief in anything; another USMB changeling. However, I agree . . . the stuff of any postmodernist's worst nightmare is a well armed and organized civilian populace. Those who live to taunt gun owners such as the one you speak of are little more than trolls in it for the chance to cause as much aggravation and outrage as possible. Such individuals have been trolling internet message boards for decades. Nothing new or particularly thought worthy to see there.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jun 30, 2020)

night_son said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



We brought this commie cancer upon ourselves when we failed to see and recognize the creeping socialism and the dirty, under-handed tactics of the subversive commie faction that follows the Sal Alinsky handbook to the letter. Commie fucks have no " moral line in the sand" that they will not cross. They do blood sacrifices of babies and children in hopes that it will empower their cause. No disgusting deed is too extreme if it furthers "the cause".  They have no problem with genocide just so long as they are the ones deciding whom lies or dies.


----------



## night_son (Jun 30, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> night_son said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



They're called postmodernists. In essence the postmodernists will tell you they believe in complete equality and peaceful co-existence of all human beings and the promotion and sharing of all ideas. In practice, however, postmodernists will rabidly attack any idea or proposition that differs from or threatens their own "religion", which is just about everything under the sun. Meaning postmodernists are the most intolerant people on the planet. They will tell you that there is no such thing as absolute good or evil, right or wrong and then turn around and proclaim postmodernism to be the absolute truth. 

But you are correct. A postmodernist will harm or kill anyone or anything that even slightly contradicts their belief system. They are enablers. They enable mothers to murder their unborn babies, children to turn in their parents to an oppressive government, brothers to turn on brothers and on and on and on. They are the antithesis of Christian American values and thoroughly anti-human race. 

And, of course, they want to take our guns.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jun 30, 2020)

LuckyDuck said:


> Ah, the "Saturday Night Special" song, written when you could actually get away with obtaining a gun easily.  Not true anymore.  The only way the criminals can get guns now, is from those that stole them from legal gun owners, or guns that have been smuggled in from outside the country.



Wrong


----------



## westwall (Jun 30, 2020)

Captain Caveman said:


> What is the most deadliest gun can you own in the US? Can you own a M134 Minigun to protect your property?







Yup.


----------



## westwall (Jun 30, 2020)

LuckyDuck said:


> Citizens with a Federal Firearms License, can own any pistol, rifle, or machine gun they want.  So, you could own a minigun, but you have to have that license to do so.   How deadly any firearm is, depends on who has it.








Nope.  They are not considered machineguns.  Anyone can own one.

They are just incredibly expensive.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 30, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> I don't need "da gubermint" to grant me their blessing on what I may or may not have in order to defend my home and country. Commie fucks like candyporn would love to have a totally disarmed public because marxists like her fear an armed populace. They stand in the way of their hopes of a commie utopia.



Comrade Dmitri Smirnov trying to convince us he's an American... too funny.  Come on, we know Putin doesn't let you have guns, Comrade.  

When did you suddenly care about "your country"?  I thought you didn't participate in the system and you think it's all a conspiracy by the Jesuits/Bilderbergers

Anyway, out here in the REAL WORLD of America, most of us are sick and tired of the gun fetishists and how we all have to shape our lives around them.


----------



## westwall (Jun 30, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > I don't need "da gubermint" to grant me their blessing on what I may or may not have in order to defend my home and country. Commie fucks like candyporn would love to have a totally disarmed public because marxists like her fear an armed populace. They stand in the way of their hopes of a commie utopia.
> ...









No, in the real America the normal folks understand that pootin putzes, such as yourself, allow the violence in progressive cities to run rampant so you can cry about gun control.

The problem isn't gun ownership.   If it was there wouldn't be millions of brand spanking new gun owners. 

No, the problem is opportunistic scum..like you.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 30, 2020)

westwall said:


> No, in the real America the normal folks understand that pootin putzes, such as yourself, allow the violence in progressive cities to run rampant so you can cry about gun control.
> 
> The problem isn't gun ownership. If it was there wouldn't be millions of brand spanking new gun owners.
> 
> No, the problem is opportunistic scum..like you.



Westy, we lock up 2 million people and there are 300 million guns out there, although half of them are in the hands of 3% of the population.   

If guns and prisons were the solution, we'd have the lowest crime rates in the Free World, not the highest.  

Every other civilized country has figured this out, except ours.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jun 30, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > I don't need "da gubermint" to grant me their blessing on what I may or may not have in order to defend my home and country. Commie fucks like candyporn would love to have a totally disarmed public because marxists like her fear an armed populace. They stand in the way of their hopes of a commie utopia.
> ...



"Comrade Dmitri Smirnov trying to convince us he's an American... too funny.  Come on, we know Putin doesn't let you have guns, Comrade"

Born in Amarillo, Texas in 1963. I have pics of me and my daughter here, videos of me playing music PLUS I have numerous posters here that are refugees from the old Yahoo news message boards that know me. I am not ashamed of who I am...but you? Well, let's just say that you are typical of the ugly Chicagoan that George Halas was so ashamed of that he had NFL films inject fans from other stadiums because he was embarrassed by his season ticket holders. I envision you as being that "Super Bears fan" played by Chris Farley, an obese and a glutton that took such huge bites that he had a tendency to choke on his bratwursts because he could chew his food more than a couple of times before attempting to swallow. I am not aware of the gun laws in Russia, but if they are as strict as you claim? Why not move there? You certainly wouldn't be missed and you can toss a rock in any direction in Chi-town and find someone that can embellish the resumes of those that have no clue about communicating with the written word. 

"When did you suddenly care about "your country"?  I thought you didn't participate in the system and you think it's all a conspiracy by the Jesuits/Bilderbergers'

I love my country and proud of my heritage. I simply despise the corporate entity that lamely disguises itself as a legitimate governmental body that attempts to rule from the "top down". I stand wholeheartedly with patriots that believe that with life comes certain risks one must be willing to take. You want a "nanny state" with a "cradle to grave" system in place because you fear failure and having to stand on your own two feet. Given your obesity issues and limited skill set? It's not hard to understand as to why you want a social safety net as you are fleeced and neutered.

"Anyway, out here in the REAL WORLD of America, most of us are sick and tired of the gun fetishists and how we all have to shape our lives around them"

Given as to how the police stood down during the riots and allowed your fellow commies run amok? You only proved my assertions that people should look to their own means to protect themselves. Frankly, I don't give a flying fuck as to what you and your commie pals are "sick and tired' of. You can all go and eat shit for all I care. I have claimed my God given rights in lieu of "privileges". I listened to a documentary series today about how China became a communist country and the oppression the serfs have had to endure while being un-armed. You want to disarm citizens? Get your fat ass out from under the desk-top computer you have and volunteer to be the "point man" in house to house searches. Somehow I doubt your waddle that resembles a penguin will ever convince people to trust in " gubermint'  as the lone possessors of fire-arms.

Chew on that, Joe Blowhard, the card carrying commie......Molon Labe, fuck face....

Questions???


----------



## WinterBorn (Jun 30, 2020)

Captain Caveman said:


> What is the most deadliest gun can you own in the US? Can you own a M134 Minigun to protect your property?



The deadliest gun?  The one in the hands of a skilled shooter.   The one you practice with the most.

I have several guns.   None are particularly deadly unless I hit my target.   

There are more hoops to jump thru to own a fully automatic weapon like an M134 Minigun.   But as long as it was manufactured before 1986, you can jump thru the hoops and own it.

I've never understood the desire to own a full auto firearm.   I've fired a few.  And while it is fun, it has limited use as a defensive firearm.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jun 30, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> Born in Amarillo, Texas in 1963. I have pics of me and my daughter here, videos of me playing music PLUS I have numerous posters here that are refugees from the old Yahoo news message boards that know me.



I'm sure that your handlers spent good time setting up that profile, but you aren't fooling anyone.  Your errors in language and that you don't seem to know English system measurements says a lot. 



Dale Smith said:


> Well, let's just say that you are typical of the ugly Chicagoan that George Halas was so ashamed of that he had NFL films inject fans from other stadiums because he was embarrassed by his season ticket holders. I envision you as being that "Super Bears fan" played by Chris Farley,



Naw, I get bored with football... and the reason why Papa Bear didn't get fans was because he was too cheap to hire real talent.  Which is why the Bears didn't win a super bowl until 1985... 



Dale Smith said:


> You want a "nanny state" with a "cradle to grave" system in place because you fear failure and having to stand on your own two feet.



Most Americans want that, buddy.  The problem is, they want it for themselves and not for the other guy.  It's why social security and Medicare are so popular.   



Dale Smith said:


> Given as to how the police stood down during the riots and allowed your fellow commies run amok? You only proved my assertions that people should look to their own means to protect themselves.



Yeah, here's the thing... Self-defense homicides are non-existant.  Only about 200 a year.  (Cops managed to kill 900 people last year and there were another 15,000 other homicides) 

So the notion that you need a gun is laughable. A gun in the home is 43 times more likely to kill a family member than a bad guy.   



Dale Smith said:


> I listened to a documentary series today about how China became a communist country and the oppression the serfs have had to endure while being un-armed.



Really? Funny thing. the actual history. Most Chinese welcomed the Communists, it's why they are still in power today.  We dumped tons of money trying to prop up "Cash-my-Check" for decades, and we still couldn't save him.  



Dale Smith said:


> Chew on that, Joe Blowhard, the card carrying commie......Molon Labe, fuck face....
> 
> Questions???



Guy, here's the thing, when the ATF Comes for the gun nuts, the rest of the neighborhood will cheer.. because they were scaring the children.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jun 30, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Born in Amarillo, Texas in 1963. I have pics of me and my daughter here, videos of me playing music PLUS I have numerous posters here that are refugees from the old Yahoo news message boards that know me.
> ...



A couple of things you have wrong in your post.
"Yeah, here's the thing... Self-defense homicides are non-existant.  Only about 200 a year.  (Cops managed to kill 900 people last year and there were another 15,000 other homicides)"

Your claims that a gun is worthless to stop crime is very misleading.   You only count the times in which a legal gun owner killed the criminal.  If they wounded them or just held them at gunpoint until the cops arrived, it does not tally in your total.

Also, while discussing guns, you claim that there were 15,000 homicides.   But there were not 15,000 gun homicides, which you probably know.  There were about 10,000 gun homicides in 2018.    Considering an estimated 43% of homes in the US have at least one gun, that also shoots down your "a gun in the home is 43 times more likely to kill a family member than a bad guy".    The only way that number is not wildly inflated is if you include gun suicides in your figures.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jun 30, 2020)

Captain Caveman said:


> What is the most deadliest gun can you own in the US? Can you own a M134 Minigun to protect your property?


The deadliest gun someone can own is the illegal gun that is used to murder black people, white people, Latinos or Orientals.  Law abiding citizens dont use their guns to murder...Does that help you understand, or do i need to put it into a 1st grade manner?


----------



## westwall (Jun 30, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > No, in the real America the normal folks understand that pootin putzes, such as yourself, allow the violence in progressive cities to run rampant so you can cry about gun control.
> ...










As usual you are wrong.  8% of the criminal population commits 80% of the violent crime in this country.   That is the population that you progressives allow to roam free preying on the public.  

Those criminals live in progressive hell holes.  The top ten progressive run cities account for 90% of the murders in this country.  Remove those progressive controlled cities from the USA and our murder rate is less than Europe. 

Intelligent people know this.


----------



## westwall (Jun 30, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Born in Amarillo, Texas in 1963. I have pics of me and my daughter here, videos of me playing music PLUS I have numerous posters here that are refugees from the old Yahoo news message boards that know me.
> ...









Your so called facts and figures are all well known lies.  No one believes them you imbecile.

And there are lots of clowns like you out there.  We call them fascists.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 30, 2020)

Captain Caveman said:


> What is the most deadliest gun can you own in the US? Can you own a M134 Minigun to protect your property?


I read a thing a long time ago that said a .22 has killed more people than any other caliber and a 30-30 has killed more deer than any other caliber.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 30, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Captain Caveman said:
> 
> 
> > What is the most deadliest gun can you own in the US? Can you own a M134 Minigun to protect your property?
> ...


if they are so useless then why does the military depend on them so much???


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 30, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > No, in the real America the normal folks understand that pootin putzes, such as yourself, allow the violence in progressive cities to run rampant so you can cry about gun control.
> ...


Then, pick one.  I will help you pack.


----------



## westwall (Jun 30, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Captain Caveman said:
> 
> 
> > What is the most deadliest gun can you own in the US? Can you own a M134 Minigun to protect your property?
> ...


The M134 isn't a machinegun.  Anyone who is not a felon, or a loon, can own one.  They just cost over 100k to buy, and go through multiple cases of ammunition a minute so are a bit costly to feed.


----------



## westwall (Jun 30, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...






Me too.


----------



## Flash (Jun 30, 2020)

Probably the "deadliest" gun a non FFL citizen can own is .50 cal machine gun or a mini gun.  There are a few of each on the NFA Register.

.50 cal semi autos and bolts are very common.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jun 30, 2020)

night_son said:


> Captain Caveman said:
> 
> 
> > What is the most deadliest gun can you own in the US? Can you own a M134 Minigun to protect your property?
> ...



I've been four times, only saw one handgun and that was in the holster of a cop.


----------



## Dick Foster (Jun 30, 2020)

LuckyDuck said:


> Citizens with a Federal Firearms License, can own any pistol, rifle, or machine gun they want.  So, you could own a minigun, but you have to have that license to do so.   How deadly any firearm is, depends on who has it.


IMHO even that license requirement is unconstitutional. In fact ALL guns laws are unconstitutional and so are illegal from a strictly constitutional viewpoint. "the right to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed." Arms encompasses any weapon therefore including any type or caliber of gun while infringed means restricted, limited, denied or regulated in any manner whatsoever. 
Remember the British marched on Lexington and Concord in order to seize weapons including cannon and shot which were the weapons of mass destruction of the day. When the founders penned the constitution they had Concord and Lexington fresh on their minds and any idiot can easily conclude that the events of Lexington and Concord was precisely the type of event or circumstance the 2nd was penned to prevent. Of course the militia referred to in the second were the minutemen, or the rebels of the day standing against the then recognized government authority and its armed forces. 
The real purpose of the 2nd is to put the people on a more equal footing as far as weaponry against a government run amok. 
Anyone who can't see that much is a simple minded fool who just doesn't want to see it and is likely feigning ignorance.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 30, 2020)

Dick Foster said:


> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> > Citizens with a Federal Firearms License, can own any pistol, rifle, or machine gun they want.  So, you could own a minigun, but you have to have that license to do so.   How deadly any firearm is, depends on who has it.
> ...


simply put you cant have the very people the 2nd was meant to protect you from deciding what you can or cant own,,,

the 2nd was specifically for weapons of war,,,


----------



## WinterBorn (Jun 30, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Captain Caveman said:
> ...



They have very important uses for the military.  Less so for home defense.

A fully automatic rifle is not nearly as accurate as a semi auto, and is far less controllable.   In a military situation, killing people around the enemy is good.  In defending your home it is not.   Not to mention the increased regulations of owning one, and having to submit to inspections anytime the feds wish.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jun 30, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Captain Caveman said:
> 
> 
> > What is the most deadliest gun can you own in the US? Can you own a M134 Minigun to protect your property?
> ...



I think a big part of the reasons .22s have killed more people, is the same as why the 30-30 has killed so many deer.   Both were extremely popular and easy to use/shoot.   The .22 is also quieter than other big bore rounds, and the ammo is far cheaper.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 30, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


the 2nd isnt about home defense,,,and all regs violate the 2nd,,,

as for home defense there is a selector switch to make it semi auto,,
problem solved and you can defend both the country and your home,,,


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 30, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Captain Caveman said:
> ...


most likely,,,


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 30, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Captain Caveman said:
> ...


Supposedly the .22 was a favorite of mob assassins, walk up behind a person, stick the barrel up to that person's head and pull the trigger.  The round goes in one side and bounces around inside the brain...........  And it's quiet.


----------



## miketx (Jun 30, 2020)

Captain Caveman said:


> What is the most deadliest gun can you own in the US? Can you own a M134 Minigun to protect your property?


Yes.


----------



## miketx (Jun 30, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > I don't need "da gubermint" to grant me their blessing on what I may or may not have in order to defend my home and country. Commie fucks like candyporn would love to have a totally disarmed public because marxists like her fear an armed populace. They stand in the way of their hopes of a commie utopia.
> ...


Come get mine shit weasel.


----------



## Dick Foster (Jun 30, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> > LuckyDuck said:
> ...


Exactly right! Finally someone with the lights on. The true purpose of the second amendment isn't for protection from snakes, injuns or even home invaders. The real purpose of the 2nd amendment is so the people can protect themselves from the government.


----------



## miketx (Jun 30, 2020)

Dick Foster said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Foster said:
> ...


Like it says -   being necessary to the security of a free State.


----------



## Dick Foster (Jun 30, 2020)

Furthermore as just explained since ALL gun laws are unconstitutional as being in direct opposition to the clear wording and stated purpose of the second amendment the one and the only remedy is by constitutional amendment via one of the two procedures described in the constitution itself. Of course one must bear in mind the supremacy clause which renders all other laws whether state, local or federal subservient to it therfore null and void. Not even the supreme court can rightfully rule otherwise because they too must swear an oath to hold themselves  subservient to the constitution and recognize it as the overriding supreme law of the land. Of course the second is so brief and clear in its meaning it requires no interpretation. One two part sentence stated in the clearest and simplest of terms. Any attempt to construe its meaning otherwise is simply an attempt at obscuring its intent thus nullifying it and should be sufficient cause to sustain a charge of malfeasance in office.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 30, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


I have a solution to that problem.  

Repeal all gun laws.  

As for home defense, a machine gun is not a terrible choice, depending on the number of intruders, but home defense is not the intent of the right to keep and bear arms.  

I need a machine gun.  

My religion (Norse Pagan) demands that I die with a machine gun in my hand.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 30, 2020)

Dick Foster said:


> Furthermore as just explained since ALL gun laws are unconstitutional as being in direct opposition to the clear wording and stated purpose of the second amendment the one and the only remedy is by constitutional amendment via one of the two procedures described in the constitution itself. Of course one must bear in mind the supremacy clause which renders all other laws whether state, local or federal subservient to it therfore null and void. Not even the supreme court can rightfully rule otherwise because they too must swear an oath to hold themselves  subservient to the constitution and recognize it as the overriding supreme law of the land. Of course the second is so brief and clear in its meaning it requires no interpretation. One two part sentence stated in the clearest and simplest of terms. Any attempt to construe its meaning otherwise is simply an attempt at obscuring its intent thus nullifying it and should be sufficient cause to sustain a charge of malfeasance in office.


I'd be very cautious about opening that can of worms with the democrat and republican partys in power


----------



## LuckyDuck (Jun 30, 2020)

Dick Foster said:


> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> > Citizens with a Federal Firearms License, can own any pistol, rifle, or machine gun they want.  So, you could own a minigun, but you have to have that license to do so.   How deadly any firearm is, depends on who has it.
> ...


I'm quite aware of the purpose of the Second Amendment and have addressed the topic on other posts.  All I have said, is that to have a fully functioning fully-automatic firearm, you have to have a Federal Firearms License, which is the way the law currently is.  I never said that I agreed with the law.  If I could, I'd own fully-automatic rifles, as a deterrent to the far-left Marxist fake Democrat Party.


----------



## Dick Foster (Jun 30, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> > Furthermore as just explained since ALL gun laws are unconstitutional as being in direct opposition to the clear wording and stated purpose of the second amendment the one and the only remedy is by constitutional amendment via one of the two procedures described in the constitution itself. Of course one must bear in mind the supremacy clause which renders all other laws whether state, local or federal subservient to it therfore null and void. Not even the supreme court can rightfully rule otherwise because they too must swear an oath to hold themselves  subservient to the constitution and recognize it as the overriding supreme law of the land. Of course the second is so brief and clear in its meaning it requires no interpretation. One two part sentence stated in the clearest and simplest of terms. Any attempt to construe its meaning otherwise is simply an attempt at obscuring its intent thus nullifying it and should be sufficient cause to sustain a charge of malfeasance in office.
> ...


The can absolutely needs to be opened. In fact the can should never have been in the first place. 
BTW freedom isn't for sissies. Sissies don't deserve freedom. 
"He who would trade freedom for a little security deserves neither freedom or liberty." Benjamin Franklin.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jun 30, 2020)

Dick Foster said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Foster said:
> ...


if there be a fight bring it to me so my children may live in peace,,,


----------



## Missourian (Jun 30, 2020)

miketx said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


He ain't coming to get it...and they are defunding the police...so they ain't coming either.  It's over.  Gun purchases are though the roof.  I couldn't find 357 ammo locally,  and 9mm?  Forget it.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 1, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Your claims that a gun is worthless to stop crime is very misleading. You only count the times in which a legal gun owner killed the criminal. If they wounded them or just held them at gunpoint until the cops arrived, it does not tally in your total.



As far as I'm concerned, that's the only thing that counts.  16000 homicides vs. 200 self-defense homicides.  Non-incidents when having a gun made the gun owner feel better about his tiny penis (which is what I count most supposed DGU's as) are exactly that, non-incidents.  

If guns made us safer, we'd have the lowest crime rates in the industrialized world, not the highest.  



WinterBorn said:


> Also, while discussing guns, you claim that there were 15,000 homicides. But there were not 15,000 gun homicides, which you probably know. There were about 10,000 gun homicides in 2018.



Actually, there were 14.512 gun homicides in 2017 and 14.415 in 2016, the last years I have numbers for.  The problem is, of course, the FBI likes to play down the numbers, while the CDC goes with a higher one.  






						Guns in the United States — Firearms, gun law and gun control
					

Gun law, gun control statistics, number of guns in United States, gun deaths, firearm facts and policy, armed violence, public health and development




					www.gunpolicy.org
				




The number of total homicides is 19,000.   



WinterBorn said:


> Considering an estimated 43% of homes in the US have at least one gun, that also shoots down your "a gun in the home is 43 times more likely to kill a family member than a bad guy". The only way that number is not wildly inflated is if you include gun suicides in your figures.



Actually, it's nowhere near that number.  Only 21% of Americans own a gun.  And, YES, I do include suicides in that number. A gun was in the house, it made a suicide possible. When the UK got rid of toxic coal gas in ovens, the suicide rate went down because people couldn't stick their heads in the oven anymore.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 1, 2020)

andaronjim said:


> The deadliest gun someone can own is the illegal gun that is used to murder black people, white people, Latinos or Orientals. Law abiding citizens dont use their guns to murder...Does that help you understand, or do i need to put it into a 1st grade manner?



Most gun deaths are domestic violence... where people kill their family members or neighbors.  So, um, no.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jul 1, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Your claims that a gun is worthless to stop crime is very misleading. You only count the times in which a legal gun owner killed the criminal. If they wounded them or just held them at gunpoint until the cops arrived, it does not tally in your total.
> ...



When the UK instituted their strict gun control, suicides did not drop.   Nor did they drop In Australia when they instituted their current gun control.

And the only thing you know for sure about a gun suicide is that the person truly wanted to die.  It was not a plea for attention.  If someone wants to die, they won't change their mind based solely on whether a gun is available.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jul 1, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Your claims that a gun is worthless to stop crime is very misleading. You only count the times in which a legal gun owner killed the criminal. If they wounded them or just held them at gunpoint until the cops arrived, it does not tally in your total.
> ...



Its funny that you quote the FBI when it suits your argument, and the CDC when that suits you better.

from:   Why These Defensive Uses of Firearms Should Disarm Second Amendment Skeptics
" In fact, according to a 2013 report by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, almost all national studies of defensive gun uses have found that firearms are used in self-defense between 500,000 and 3 million times every year in the United States. "

Which shows your number is ridiculously low.  And also shows that law abiding gun owners are not the bloodthirsty lot you want to make them out to be.


----------



## Blues Man (Jul 1, 2020)

Captain Caveman said:


> What is the most deadliest gun can you own in the US? Can you own a M134 Minigun to protect your property?



The_ most deadliest _thing is shitty grammar


----------



## WinterBorn (Jul 1, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > The deadliest gun someone can own is the illegal gun that is used to murder black people, white people, Latinos or Orientals. Law abiding citizens dont use their guns to murder...Does that help you understand, or do i need to put it into a 1st grade manner?
> ...



I haven't seen that research or evidence to support that.    And just FYI, killing a neighbor is not domestic violence.

I also do not think a gun related murder of someone you co-habitat with would be the first recorded domestic violence.  And if they have been convicted of domestic violence, they cannot guy a firearm legally.   So more laws would be worthless.


----------



## Blues Man (Jul 1, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Captain Caveman said:
> 
> 
> > What is the most deadliest gun can you own in the US? Can you own a M134 Minigun to protect your property?
> ...



A 5.56 mm round is technically  .22 caliber


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 1, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Captain Caveman said:
> ...


.223


----------



## Blues Man (Jul 1, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...







__





						Convert 5.56 mm to caliber - Conversion of Measurement Units
					

Do a quick conversion: 1 millimetres = 0.039370078740157 caliber using the online calculator for metric conversions. Check the chart for more details.




					www.convertunits.com
				




.218 caliber


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 1, 2020)

Blues Man said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


----------



## Agit8r (Jul 1, 2020)

It's more a matter of who can be trusted with a gun. Not mentally unstable people, not known domestic abusers, obviously.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 1, 2020)

Agit8r said:


> It's more a matter of who can be trusted with a gun. Not mentally unstable people, not known domestic abusers, obviously.


thats every member of the democrat and republican party,,

sorry that violates the 2nd amendment,,,


----------



## Agit8r (Jul 1, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> > It's more a matter of who can be trusted with a gun. Not mentally unstable people, not known domestic abusers, obviously.
> ...


Lol. no it doesnt.

"Like most rights, the Second Amendment right is not unlimited. It is not a right to keep and carry any weapon whatsoever in any manner whatsoever and for whatever purpose: For example, concealed weapons prohibitions have been upheld under the Amendment or state analogues. The Court’s opinion should not be taken to cast doubt on longstanding prohibitions on the possession of firearms by felons and the mentally ill, or laws forbidding the carrying of firearms in sensitive places such as schools and government buildings, or laws imposing conditions and qualifications on the commercial sale of arms." 
-- Antonin Scalia, from majority opinion District of Columbia v. Heller


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 1, 2020)

Agit8r said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Agit8r said:
> ...


yes it does,,,
just read it,,,


----------



## miketx (Jul 1, 2020)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


With the way the democrats are refusing to punish criminals we all need a machine gun.


----------



## Agit8r (Jul 1, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...


 Not according to SCOTUS. Take it up with them.


----------



## miketx (Jul 1, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > The deadliest gun someone can own is the illegal gun that is used to murder black people, white people, Latinos or Orientals. Law abiding citizens dont use their guns to murder...Does that help you understand, or do i need to put it into a 1st grade manner?
> ...


Liar.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 1, 2020)

Agit8r said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Agit8r said:
> ...


they gave an opinion that can be corrected later,,,

the 2nd is written in simple english for a reason,,,


----------



## Dick Foster (Jul 1, 2020)

Who


Agit8r said:


> It's more a matter of who can be trusted with a gun. Not mentally unstable people, not known domestic abusers, obviously.


 Who decides that? Does it make any logical sense to make it the same bunch of assholes that you're protecting yourself from? DUH!


----------



## Agit8r (Jul 1, 2020)

Dick Foster said:


> Who
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> ...



Do you mean "40% of cops"?


----------



## Dick Foster (Jul 1, 2020)

Who


Agit8r said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Agit8r said:
> ...


Who says its limited? It sure as hell isn't limited in any way in it's abundantly clear language.
You can't logically have an inferior authority putting constraints on a superior authority.
Remember each and every member of SCOTUS must swear a solemn oath of office to uphold the constitution and hold themselves subservient to it. As does every legislator, and every officer of every court in the land.
There is one and only one way to alter or limit the 2nd amendment in any way and that is by constitutional amendment done according to one of two procedures described in the constitution itself.
Remember the constitution is the law, in fact it's the supreme law of the land and supersedes all other laws and authorities in this nation. Without it we no longer have true rule of law therefore we have no nation at all. We have nothing without holding our constitution above us all.
Now either accept that or get the fuck out of my country asshole. Far too many have fought, bled, been maimed, suffered and died to uphold that ideal. In short many of us have skin in this game and we're not about to lose it sitting on any goddamn bench.


----------



## Dick Foster (Jul 1, 2020)

I


Agit8r said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Agit8r said:
> ...


I'll have you read oath of office that each and every member of  SCOTUS swears. Then I'll have you read the 2nd amendment itself. 
Somehow I don't recall any constitutional amendment regarding the second amendment. So as far as can be seen, it's still fully in force regardless of what some inferior authority may say. 
SCOTUS is an inferior authority to the constitution period so it's of no consequence how they rule or what they say. 
In fact by attempting to alter it by unconstitutional means they are in fact violating their oath of office so a case can be made that they are no longer a legitimate part of SCOTUS.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 1, 2020)

miketx said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



In fact, I would go for the M134 GAU-17 “Vulcan” cannon. That'll sort them out.


----------



## Dick Foster (Jul 1, 2020)

Captain Caveman said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


Why hold back? Go for the GAU 8 30mm and really ruin their whole damn day. You know the gun they pretty much build the A10 Warthog around. That gun is bigger than many small cars. And with a mix of explosive and depleted uranium ammo it's gonna mess up pretty much anything including heavy armor.
Go big or go home!


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 1, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> And the only thing you know for sure about a gun suicide is that the person truly wanted to die. It was not a plea for attention. If someone wants to die, they won't change their mind based solely on whether a gun is available.



Actually, quite the contrary...  most people who attempt suicide and live never try it again.  Guns are a nearly totally fatal method of killing ones self.  SO, yes, banning guns would reduce suicide. 



WinterBorn said:


> I haven't seen that research or evidence to support that. And just FYI, killing a neighbor is not domestic violence.








Here you go.  26% of murder victims are family and 50% are known.   Only 16% are strangers.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 1, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > And the only thing you know for sure about a gun suicide is that the person truly wanted to die. It was not a plea for attention. If someone wants to die, they won't change their mind based solely on whether a gun is available.
> ...


are you against suicide???


----------



## Markle (Jul 1, 2020)

Captain Caveman said:


> What is the most deadliest gun can you own in the US? Can you own a M134 Minigun to protect your property?



I had enough of guns in my youth.  I'm really old, and I have a few around the house, but I'm not a gun enthusiast.

Wouldn't the deadliness of a gun depend on the purpose?

I've seen this advertised and would love to see...SOMEONE ELSE shoot one!


----------



## WinterBorn (Jul 1, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > And the only thing you know for sure about a gun suicide is that the person truly wanted to die. It was not a plea for attention. If someone wants to die, they won't change their mind based solely on whether a gun is available.
> ...



That actually doesn't say anything about domestic violence.   I could name plenty of cases of children killing parents, but the children did not live with them.   Often it would be revenge for sexual abuse.

And knowing them adds in the gang violence aspect quite clearly too.

I called bullshit on your claim " Most gun deaths are domestic violence... where people kill their family members or neighbors.".

Now maybe you learned "new math", but 26% is not most.   In fact, that means there are almost 3x as many murders that would not be family.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jul 1, 2020)

Markle said:


> Captain Caveman said:
> 
> 
> > What is the most deadliest gun can you own in the US? Can you own a M134 Minigun to protect your property?
> ...



Yeah, I'm going to leave that pistol for someone else.  I kinda like my hand....and wrist


----------



## Markle (Jul 1, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > Captain Caveman said:
> ...



I'm with you.  Obviously the guy firing the gun is very experienced, knowledgeable, and in shape.  Even in my advanced age, I am still quite fond of my right hand and arm!


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jul 1, 2020)

Dick Foster said:


> Captain Caveman said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



Will it fit under my coat? Conceal carry?


----------



## Markle (Jul 1, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Actually, quite the contrary... most people who attempt suicide and live never try it again. Guns are a nearly totally fatal method of killing ones self. SO, yes, banning guns would reduce suicide.








You must have forgotten to include your reliable source and working link supporting your allegations.  Might you correct your oversight?

*A strong predictor*
A previous suicide attempt is among the strongest predictors of future suicide attempts.2-4 In a sample of clinically referred European adolescents, those who had attempted suicide were 3 times more likely to try again during the 1-year follow-up compared with those who had never attempted suicide .5 In addition, Harris et al 6 found that patients with a previous suicide attempt were 38 times more likely to eventually commit suicide than those with no past attempts.






						Will my patient attempt suicide again?
					

Risk factors help you identify patients who need immediate hospitalization for safety.




					www.mdedge.com
				




You must have forgotten to include your reliable source and working link supporting your allegations.  Might you correct your oversight?

All of these countries have very strict gun laws, how do you account for the FACT that they have a higher rate 100,000 people.

Russia, Belarus, South Korea, Latvia, India, Belgium, Japan, Sweden all have a higher rate of suicide.








						List of countries by suicide rate - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




How can that be? Isn’t Sweden the country of the “HAPPIEST” people in the world?

Shame on you!  Posting lies about a subject as serious as suicide is despicable.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jul 2, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Born in Amarillo, Texas in 1963. I have pics of me and my daughter here, videos of me playing music PLUS I have numerous posters here that are refugees from the old Yahoo news message boards that know me.
> ...



"I'm sure that your handlers spent good time setting up that profile, but you aren't fooling anyone.  Your errors in language and that you don't seem to know English system measurements says a lot."

ROTFLMAO! You have been duped by your own stupidity and inability to think rationally even when shown proof that Floyd's death was a fraud and that the footage of him on the gurney shows that the "manni-kin" had no legs and that the coffin wasn't big enough to hold the corpse of a man that was 6'7 as it went on "tour" that was "closed casket" further driven home by the fact that Floyd's family couldn't muster up any tears. It's Sandy Hoax all over again.....throw in the (snicker) "spontaneous" riots and marches where the alleged oppressors stood down as BLM and ANTIFA funded "marchers" did a world wide "march of burn, pillage and plunder" protest where police stood down. You are a commie fuck and this all plays into the commie agenda so you are totally "on-board" with it and believe that people should not be able to defend themselves against this organized mob of marxists.

Concerning a nanny state and cradle to grave protection? You claim 
"Most Americans want that, buddy.  The problem is, they want it for themselves and not for the other guy.  It's why social security and Medicare are so popular."

No, most Americans want the ability to fend for themselves with out this corporate entity known as "gubermint" from stealing their sweat equity that moves this fiat currency (that has no intrinsic value) and opposes a foreign owned central bank that extends credit from an empty check book account. Social Security is the ultimate Ponzi scheme and those at the bottom end up with zilch. You are too stupid it realize it. 15 percent of everything we have earned has been confiscated... half of which is by our employer and the other half by our labor. We labor for paper scrip notes that have an ever declining value because it is backed by nothing of an intrinsic value. Purchasing power declines by at least three percent every year. You are absolutely clueless which makes you the quintessential leftard.

"Really? Funny thing. the actual history. Most Chinese welcomed the Communists, it's why they are still in power today.  We dumped tons of money trying to prop up "Cash-my-Check" for decades, and we still couldn't save him."

HOLY SHIT! Chinese people were starved into compliance and the Chi-coms rule by fear just like they do today and the people have no recourse because they have no ability to defend themselves and those that don't toe the "Chi-com party line" are put in hard labor camps. You would LOVE for that to happen here, wouldn't ya, Joe Blowhard, the card carrying bloated commie? Chicago is a stronghold for the commie movement and you are right on board with it, no?

"Guy, here's the thing, when the ATF Comes for the gun nuts, the rest of the neighborhood will cheer.. because they were scaring the children"

LOL! When the blue hats that represent the UN come for those that have guns? They will not real Americans helping them.....it will be a blood bath and those like yourself that cheer them will not be considered "patriots" but rather new world order commie sympathizers. I will die on my feet before I will ever kneel to them and acquiesce. You can etch that in stone, you bloated sack of commie shit.....are we clear on that???


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 2, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> I called bullshit on your claim " Most gun deaths are domestic violence... where people kill their family members or neighbors.".



Yes, and I proved that 76% of murders are people who know each other. This is why we have a murder rate that other countries don't have.  Not that we have hoards of rampaging criminals we need to protect ourselves from, but merely because the presence of a gun made a bad situation a lot worse.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 2, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> ROTFLMAO! You have been duped by your own stupidity and inability to think rationally even when shown proof that Floyd's death was a fraud and that the footage of him on the gurney shows that the "manni-kin" had no legs and that the coffin wasn't big enough to hold the corpse of a man that was 6'7 as it went on "tour"



Okay, but the problem was he was 6'4 and coffins are 84 inches in most cases.   

Which if you understood English Measurement, Dmitri, you wouldn't have gotten wrong.  



Dale Smith said:


> Social Security is the ultimate Ponzi scheme and those at the bottom end up with zilch. You are too stupid it realize it. 15 percent of everything we have earned has been confiscated... half of which is by our employer and the other half by our labor.



Okay, Dmitri, if you were REALLY an American, you'd know that Social Security is 12% not 15%.  



Dale Smith said:


> HOLY SHIT! Chinese people were starved into compliance and the Chi-coms rule by fear just like they do today and the people have no recourse because they have no ability to defend themselves and those that don't toe the "Chi-com party line" are put in hard labor camps.



Guy, we lock up 2 million people.  The Chinese lock up 1.3 million people, even though they are supposedly a communist dictatorship and have four times the population we have.  



Dale Smith said:


> LOL! When the blue hats that represent the UN come for those that have guns? They will not real Americans helping them.....it will be a blood bath and those like yourself that cheer them will not be considered "patriots" but rather new world order commie sympathizers. I will die on my feet before I will ever kneel to them and acquiesce. You can etch that in stone, you bloated sack of commie shit.....are we clear on that???



Hey, buddy, ask David Koresh how well that worked.  Oh, wait, you probably think David Koresh was a crisis actor.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 2, 2020)

Markle said:


> You must have forgotten to include your reliable source and working link supporting your allegations. Might you correct your oversight?



Nope.  

I don't do links because you guys don't read them. 

Or you pretend you didn't see them. 

Or you scream FAKE NEWS when reality bites you in the ass.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jul 2, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Dale, you are usually just a benign nutbag who is occasionally entertaining, but your disgusting remarks about the victims of gun nuts, especially  the families of those poor kids in Sandy Hook are hurtful. You should be ashamed.


----------



## Markle (Jul 2, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > You must have forgotten to include your reliable source and working link supporting your allegations. Might you correct your oversight?
> ...



No one here is surprised that you are proud to lie and lie often for the sole purpose of stirring the pot and laughing while so many far-left wingers actually believe you.


----------



## westwall (Jul 2, 2020)

LuckyDuck said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> > LuckyDuck said:
> ...








No, you don't.   Any non prohibited individual may own a TRANSFERABLE NFA weapon.

Certain States have additional laws that make ownership extremely difficult,  but those with money always seem to be able to find work arounds.


----------



## westwall (Jul 2, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Your claims that a gun is worthless to stop crime is very misleading. You only count the times in which a legal gun owner killed the criminal. If they wounded them or just held them at gunpoint until the cops arrived, it does not tally in your total.
> ...








As has been said before.  Your stats are pure, unadulterated,  bull poo.


----------



## westwall (Jul 2, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > The deadliest gun someone can own is the illegal gun that is used to murder black people, white people, Latinos or Orientals. Law abiding citizens dont use their guns to murder...Does that help you understand, or do i need to put it into a 1st grade manner?
> ...






Wrong.  As usual.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 2, 2020)

LuckyDuck said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> > LuckyDuck said:
> ...


based on your comment you know nothing about the original intent of the 2nd A,,,

it was specifically for weapons of war and based on the text of the 2nd all restrictions are in violation of it,,,


----------



## westwall (Jul 2, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...











More lies from the resident fascist.  All of your lies have been debunked multiple times.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 2, 2020)

westwall said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


who me???


----------



## westwall (Jul 2, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > I called bullshit on your claim " Most gun deaths are domestic violence... where people kill their family members or neighbors.".
> ...









No, you didn't.   You just spewed more lies.  That's all you ever do.


----------



## westwall (Jul 2, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > progressive hunter said:
> ...









No, Joeb.  You are fine.


----------



## Viktor (Jul 2, 2020)

candycorn said:


> Saturday Night Special
> Conway Twitty
> 
> I was there to buy a pistol. She was there to hock her ring.
> ...


If what you say is true, your pawnbroker broke the law. Background checks are required for each gun purchase.


----------



## Viktor (Jul 2, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > I called bullshit on your claim " Most gun deaths are domestic violence... where people kill their family members or neighbors.".
> ...





progressive hunter said:


> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> > Dick Foster said:
> ...


When the 2nd amendment was written, the only guns available were single shot muzzleloading pistols and rifles. The maximum fire you can get from one of those is 3 rounds per minute. Now, we have legal semiautos which can fire 60 or more rounds a minute.Fully automatic weapons can fire 500 rounds a minute.  Some restrictions are necessary.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jul 2, 2020)

Viktor said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


What type of weapons did the government have back when the muzzleloading pistols and rifles were around?


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 2, 2020)

Viktor said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


guns are never mentioned in the 2nd A

and since it was about government tyranny that means what ever they have we can have,,,

to say different says youre either ignorant or complicit with tyranny,,,


----------



## westwall (Jul 2, 2020)

Viktor said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...








Why?


----------



## Blues Man (Jul 2, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > And the only thing you know for sure about a gun suicide is that the person truly wanted to die. It was not a plea for attention. If someone wants to die, they won't change their mind based solely on whether a gun is available.
> ...




Known to what extent.

I know the name of the guy who mas the gate at the town dump because he has a name tag on his shirt but that's all I know about him.  But he would count as a person I know even though he's really nothing more than a guy who's name I know.

So that stat is pretty subjective.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jul 2, 2020)

nd


BULLDOG said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...




The day will never come where as I worry or fret over the opinions of leftard sacks of shit such as yourself. I have destroyed your leftard brethren over the facts that they can't refute of that disgusting psy-op attempt. Feel free to eat shit and die, "bulldawg".


----------



## Dale Smith (Jul 2, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > You must have forgotten to include your reliable source and working link supporting your allegations. Might you correct your oversight?
> ...




Pot, meet kettle....just like you ignore the very pertinent facts I have posted about Sandy Hoax.....you just pretend that you didn't see them. Molon Labe, Joe Blowhard, the bloated commie (_0_).


----------



## candycorn (Jul 2, 2020)

Viktor said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Saturday Night Special
> ...



Wow...no kidding.  Elaborate


----------



## WinterBorn (Jul 2, 2020)

Viktor said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Saturday Night Special
> ...



The pawnbroker is imaginary.   Those are lyrics to a song released by Conway Twitty in 1988.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jul 2, 2020)

Viktor said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



And those same single shot muzzle-loading rifles and pistols were the standard armament for the best equipped armies in the world.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jul 2, 2020)

Viktor said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Saturday Night Special
> ...



Only for registered gun sellers. You can legally buy all the guns you want from individuals without even giving your name.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jul 2, 2020)

andaronjim said:


> Viktor said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



I'll help him out with this one.   During the Revolutionary War, the British were armed with muskets.   Many of the American Patriots were armed with their own rifles, which were more accurate.   An example of this was Morgan's Riflemen.  The Pennsylvania Long Rifle (later renamed as the Kentucky Long Rifle) was deadly at ranges that were almost double those of the British muskets.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jul 2, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> nd
> 
> 
> BULLDOG said:
> ...



Your claims of supposed victory are just as imagenary as your claims of chem trails. They just aren't real, no matter how much you  want them to be.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 2, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > nd
> ...


uhhh sweetie the government has admitted to chem trails,,,

its OK we all know youre an ignorant moron,,,




			government admits to chem trails - Google Search


----------



## WinterBorn (Jul 2, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > nd
> ...



From what I have seen from decades spent on these political forums, the people who claim victory are rarely the winners.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jul 2, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > nd
> ...



Bulldawg SEZ??? "Your crazy to believe in these imagenary (sic) chem trails due you here me due you???

Hey, dumb fuck, the term is "stratospheric aerosol injection spraying of heaving metal nano-particulates. Besides, I am not the dumb fuck that mistook the smoke screen techniques of WWII American bombers as "contrails". I kick your simpleton ass as well as those of your ilk on a regular basis...so much to the point that I don't frequent this forum much any more. There isn't any intellectual discussion to be had. I have often stated that this forum is where the leftist bottom feeders gather.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jul 2, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



I base my victories on the lame responses of those that respond with fact free, emotional rants that can't refute facts and data. There is no need to debate a topic without having your I's dotted and T's crossed while attacking every issue from as many angles as possible with no pre-disposed conclusion in mind.


----------



## Markle (Jul 2, 2020)

Viktor said:


> When the 2nd amendment was written, the only guns available were single shot muzzleloading pistols and rifles. The maximum fire you can get from one of those is 3 rounds per minute. Now, we have legal semiautos which can fire 60 or more rounds a minute.Fully automatic weapons can fire 500 rounds a minute. Some restrictions are necessary.



Which were also the only weapons available to the government.  Why should it be any different today?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 2, 2020)

Markle said:


> No one here is surprised that you are proud to lie and lie often for the sole purpose of stirring the pot and laughing while so many far-left wingers actually believe you.



Only people who get worked up over what I post, are the wingnuts who live in constant fear the rest of us will get sick of their gun nuttery. 



Blues Man said:


> Known to what extent.
> 
> I know the name of the guy who mas the gate at the town dump because he has a name tag on his shirt but that's all I know about him. But he would count as a person I know even though he's really nothing more than a guy who's name I know.
> 
> So that stat is pretty subjective.



You're being evasive.  Point is, he is known to you... that means you have some history together than would have preceeded his putting a few bullet hole in you.  Probably because you did the kind of annoying stuff you do with strangers here.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 2, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> Pot, meet kettle....just like you ignore the very pertinent facts I have posted about Sandy Hoax.....you just pretend that you didn't see them. Molon Labe, Joe Blowhard, the bloated commie



Guy, you don't have any "facts", you spew awful crazy just reminding everyone that you are an awful human being.   Even the other Russian Trolls don't like you. 



WinterBorn said:


> I'll help him out with this one. During the Revolutionary War, the British were armed with muskets. Many of the American Patriots were armed with their own rifles, which were more accurate. An example of this was Morgan's Riflemen. The Pennsylvania Long Rifle (later renamed as the Kentucky Long Rifle) was deadly at ranges that were almost double those of the British muskets.



Actually, the Colonists had few guns, which is why the French had to provide them.  

The minuteman with his trusty long gun is a myth....  as much as George Washington's Cherry Tree.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jul 2, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Pot, meet kettle....just like you ignore the very pertinent facts I have posted about Sandy Hoax.....you just pretend that you didn't see them. Molon Labe, Joe Blowhard, the bloated commie
> ...




None of the pertinent facts I have presented have you ever been able to refute....like where is the footage of the other 450 plus children being evacuated instead of the same 12 kids where at some point, they change places in line. Why is Dr. Wayne Carver leaning against a pillar of the school with yellow police tape surrounding the crime scene and the window that the alleged Adam Lanza allegedly fired out of in the classroom this alleged massacre took place that is still intact? And this is from the Connecticut State police's own website? You duck, dodge, deflect and lamely attempt to "shame" me....what a fucking joke you are. You just keep getting your ass kicked while totally oblivious


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 2, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> None of the pertinent facts I have presented have you ever been able to refute...



What facts? 




Dale Smith said:


> like where is the footage of the other 450 plus children being evacuated instead of the same 12 kids where at some point, they change places in line.



Why would there be any footage?  No one was planning to be out that day.  



Dale Smith said:


> Why is Dr. Wayne Carver leaning against a pillar of the school with yellow police tape surrounding the crime scene and the window that the alleged Adam Lanza allegedly fired out of in the classroom this alleged massacre took place that is still intact?



Why wouldn't he be leaning. Maybe he was tired.  Maybe seeing a shitload of dead kids made him lose his shit for a minute. You see, not being a decent human being, you wouldn't understand these human emotions.  



Dale Smith said:


> You duck, dodge, deflect and lamely attempt to "shame" me....



Shame would imply you have human emotions and decency... instead of being a Russian Troll trying to stir up trouble.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jul 2, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > None of the pertinent facts I have presented have you ever been able to refute...
> ...


 

Dumb ass, the WINDOW Lanza allegedly shot out was still intact in that pic of Wayne Carver....just another fuck up that was caught. Where is the footage of a chaotic evacuation scene of 450 other alleged students? Where are the buses? Why the focus only on 12 children that had their places changed in line?????? You suck at debate, Joe Blowhard, the bloated card carrying commie.  You stutter, stammer, duck and dodge.......pretty fuckling pathetic.


----------



## Markle (Jul 2, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Only people who get worked up over what I post, are the wingnuts who live in constant fear the rest of us will get sick of their gun nuttery.



Wrong, I do not get sick over what you post, I laugh at your ignorance.

I get "worked up" when you post such outrageous lies and misinformation about something like suicide that costs someone their life because of your actions.

I once thought your posts were simply out of ignorance, but that's not true.  You're just a genuinely bad person.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Jul 3, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Actually, the military relies more on three round burst than fully automatic fire.  Full auto is just for making the other side put their heads down, allowing for personnel to get closer in for those more accurate shots.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jul 3, 2020)

Markle said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Only people who get worked up over what I post, are the wingnuts who live in constant fear the rest of us will get sick of their gun nuttery.
> ...




Joe Blowhard, the bloated commie (that sided with the Chi-coms during the Tienanmen Square massacre of 1989) is an unapologetic hater of the 2nd amendment. He worships at the feet of "da gubermint" that has proven time after time that the well-being of their serfs is not first and foremost. In 1970, my mom held a rapist at bay with a snub-nosed revolver that my dad taught her to use. My dad was a peace officer at the time and was working graveyard when what turned out to be an 18 year old sexual predator came through the back door. This creep lived right across the alley from us and he later was convicted of raping an elderly woman on his own block a month or so later. Joe Blowhard believes that my mom should have never been able to defend herself with a weapon.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 3, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> Dumb ass, the WINDOW Lanza allegedly shot out was still intact in that pic of Wayne Carver....just another fuck up that was caught.



Really?  Looks like a hole to me. 








Dale Smith said:


> Where is the footage of a chaotic evacuation scene of 450 other alleged students? Where are the buses?



Why would there be footage?  If they are like most schools, the buses probably went back to a depot until they were needed.  

Most school districts don't even own their own buses, they outsource the work out to private contractors.  You'd know this if you weren't a Russian Troll. 

Moving on. 



Dale Smith said:


> Joe Blowhard, the bloated commie (that sided with the Chi-coms during the Tienanmen Square massacre of 1989) is an unapologetic hater of the 2nd amendment.



I don't take sides in the internal affairs of other countries, it just wasn't any of our business.  If you were a dumbass trying to face down a tank, that's natural selection.   As for the Second Amendment, I'm all for Well-regulated Militias.  I was a member of one for years (The Illinois National Guard).  The crazy interpretation of the Militia Amendment that Adam Lanza is entitled to an AR-15 is just nuts. 



Dale Smith said:


> Joe Blowhard believes that my mom should have never been able to defend herself with a weapon.



Guy, DGU's are a myth.. they don't happen.  Do you know how we know they don't happen? Because only 200 gun homicides a year are ruled "Justifiable", and most of those are domestic violence situations.  

You'd have to believe that there are millions of times a gun whackadoodle has a criminal in their sights and they *DON'T *shoot?   Like 99.9% of the time?  It's just not credible.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jul 3, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Dumb ass, the WINDOW Lanza allegedly shot out was still intact in that pic of Wayne Carver....just another fuck up that was caught.
> ...




Joe Blowhard, the bloated, card carrying commie, I am not talking about the the front entrance of Sandy Hoax school, moron.....I am talking about the window of the classroom that was allegedly shot out by the alleged Adam Lanza that stopped his shooting of the "little childrens" and randomly shot at a car that had pulled up in the middle of this "mass casualty event". The pic of Wayne Carver leaning against a pillar with police tape surrounding the area plainly shows that said window was yet to be busted.......you really are fucking stupid.

"Why would there be footage?  If they are like most schools, the buses probably went back to a depot until they were needed"

Well, they were allegedly "needed" again due to this alleged mass shooting, dumb ass, if we are to believe this load of bullshit....if not, where is the footage of the 450 plus students being evacuated in such great haste instead of the focus being placed on twelve students that were photographed while at some point in time were made to change places in line?

"I don't take sides in the internal affairs of other countries, it just wasn't any of our business.  If you were a dumbass trying to face down a tank, that's natural selection"

But it is the business of USA.INC to intercede in countries like Libya where the Barrypuppet and Hildebeast forced regime change and stole 300 plus tons of gold? Same style of regime change as in the Ukraine and what they attempted to do in Syria before Putin bitchslapped Barrypuppet on the world stage? You have no problem with the Chi-coms crushing resistance because you are "on board" with their style of totalitarianism because you believe in it and yearn for it here, commie Joe Blowhard.....


"Guy, DGU's are a myth.. they don't happen.  Do you know how we know they don't happen? Because only 200 gun homicides a year are ruled "Justifiable", and most of those are domestic violence situations."

Guns used as a deterrent to ward off rapists or home invasions don't always result in death. Those that wish to commit a crime and find that they are confronted with a gun simply flee the scene. Kind of like the rapist that was convinced that my mom knew how to use that snub-nosed revolver. I could see his silhouette in the hall way. My mom was telling me and my little brother to stay put even though our first instinct was to go to her. Imagine being in her position.....a rapist has entered our home and is approaching, she is telling him that she has a gun and having two children between her bedroom and our room. You believe that she shouldn't have had the means to protect herself. You are slime, Joe Blowhard......you are one disgusting sack of shit.

So you go right ahead and proclaim that only "da gubermint" should have guns.....knock yourself out on that one. I will, however, support the 2nd amendment not only for self defense but to be used when a "gubermint" becomes tyrannical and thus necessary to fight against it by any means. Do you get the message that I am conveying to you, Joe Blowhard, the bloated commie asswipe?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 3, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> Joe Blowhard, the bloated, card carrying commie, I am not talking about the the front entrance of Sandy Hoax school, moron.....I am talking about the window of the classroom that was allegedly shot out by the alleged Adam Lanza that stopped his shooting of the "little childrens" and randomly shot at a car that had pulled up in the middle of this "mass casualty event". The pic of Wayne Carver leaning against a pillar with police tape surrounding the area plainly shows that said window was yet to be busted.......you really are fucking stupid.



How do you know that was the window he shot out of?  This is the problem, guy, you didn't work the crime scene.  You just got pictures from other nuts who didn't work the crime scene and repeat what they said. 



Dale Smith said:


> But it is the business of USA.INC to intercede in countries like Libya where the Barrypuppet and Hildebeast forced regime change and stole 300 plus tons of gold?



I thought intervening in Libya was a bad idea.  Even though Khadafy was a bastard who murdered Americans, (I'm sure you think they were all crisis actors, too!)  it wasn't our place to get involved in that civil war.  I was also against Clinton's intervention in Kosovo on the same principle.   The stuff about stolen gold, that's just more weird conspiracy crap from the nutters. 



Dale Smith said:


> You have no problem with the Chi-coms crushing resistance because you are "on board" with their style of totalitarianism because you believe in it and yearn for it here, commie Joe Blowhard.....



I have no problem because those kids were stupid and went about it the wrong way.  Like I said, NATURAL SELECTION.  But then again, I have an understanding of Chinese history and why China acts like it does much of the time.  



Dale Smith said:


> Guns used as a deterrent to ward off rapists or home invasions don't always result in death. Those that wish to commit a crime and find that they are confronted with a gun simply flee the scene.



Again, it's a matter of probabilities.  We know exactly how many people are killed in self-defense with guns- about 200.   What we don't know is how many people are merely threatened with guns, because you have estimates as low as 45,000 and as high as 5 million.  That's a pretty wide variance that makes you wonder if it happens at all.  

But fine. Let's take the lowest number.  That would mean that out of 45,000 times some gun nut got all scared by a scary negro (because it's always more about race than real threat) only 200 times did they actually shoot.

That would mean that 99.6% of the time, a gun nut had a bad guy in his sights and didn't shoot.  

Is this credible to you, given how much the gun nuts wank off at the thought of being George Zimmerman? 

Of course it isn't.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jul 3, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Joe Blowhard, the bloated, card carrying commie, I am not talking about the the front entrance of Sandy Hoax school, moron.....I am talking about the window of the classroom that was allegedly shot out by the alleged Adam Lanza that stopped his shooting of the "little childrens" and randomly shot at a car that had pulled up in the middle of this "mass casualty event". The pic of Wayne Carver leaning against a pillar with police tape surrounding the area plainly shows that said window was yet to be busted.......you really are fucking stupid.
> ...



"How do you know that was the window he shot out of?  This is the problem, guy, you didn't work the crime scene.  You just got pictures from other nuts who didn't work the crime scene and repeat what they said"

HOLY SHIT! You just keep exposing your ignorance about Sandy Hoax if you don't know about the shot out window of the room where the alleged "massacre" occurred. According to the police reports at least three bullet holes were found in the cars in the parking lot allegedly fired through the class room window that most of the alleged killings took place but yet that same window is intact with a picture of Wayne Carver (now deceased) leisurely  leaning against a pillar in front of the school while directly to the left of the school. That same window is later shown to be shattered by alleged gunfire from the mysterious Adam Lanza AFTER the pic of Wayne Carver...how in the fuck can you POSSIBLY explain that?????

As far as your contention that an armed citizen defended themselves because they had the means to do so doesn't justify their right to own a firearm only shows your pathetic arrogance that lives that WERE spared do not justify the right one has to own a firearm. Who the fuck made you the judge and jury? Fortunately, you will never be in a place of power that can make that determination, Joe Blowhard, the bloated card carrying commie.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jul 3, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Dumb ass, the WINDOW Lanza allegedly shot out was still intact in that pic of Wayne Carver....just another fuck up that was caught.
> ...



The ONLY way your claims have any validity is if, in every single case of a defensive gun use, the criminal is killed.  Every single one.

You quote the CDC is some of your claims, but you dismiss their acceptance that DGUs happen hundreds of thousands of times a year.  Funny how they are credible in one case and "whackadoodle" in another.   That takes a special kind of back flips in logic.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 3, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> HOLY SHIT! You just keep exposing your ignorance about Sandy Hoax if you don't know about the shot out window of the room where the alleged "massacre" occurred. According to the police reports at least three bullet holes were found in the cars in the parking lot allegedly fired through



That wasn't the point, How do you know it was THAT window?  Schools usually have lots of windows.. 



Dale Smith said:


> That same window is later shown to be shattered by alleged gunfire from the mysterious Adam Lanza AFTER the pic of Wayne Carver...how in the fuck can you POSSIBLY explain that?????



How do you know it's the same window? The thing about classrooms is they tend to be kind of uniform.  I actually spent a few minutes trying to google whatever nonsense you are babbling about here, and it just ain't coming up. 



Dale Smith said:


> As far as your contention that an armed citizen defended themselves because they had the means to do so doesn't justify their right to own a firearm only shows your pathetic arrogance that lives that WERE spared do not justify the right one has to own a firearm. Who the fuck made you the judge and jury? Fortunately, you will never be in a place of power that can make that determination, Joe Blowhard, the bloated card carrying



No, buddy, the fact that we have 33,000 gun deaths and 70,000 gun injuries is why I don't think we should have firearms, or at the very least, we should scrutinize who gets them.  

We are all kind of sick of living with your fetish.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 3, 2020)

WinterBorn said:


> The ONLY way your claims have any validity is if, in every single case of a defensive gun use, the criminal is killed. Every single one.



Yeah, pretty much.  



WinterBorn said:


> You quote the CDC is some of your claims, but you dismiss their acceptance that DGUs happen hundreds of thousands of times a year. Funny how they are credible in one case and "whackadoodle" in another. That takes a special kind of back flips in logic.



Actually, I question all claims of DGU's, from the low ones (CDC, NCVS) to the high ones (any asshole taking a check from the Gun Industry.  

You would simply have to believe that all these gun nuts, who spend all day wanking off to the thought of shooting him a darkie like Zimmerman did, would restrain from shooting 99.6% to 99.9999% of the time.  It's just not credible.  

More to the point, you'd have to believe that 99.6% or whatever people who are desperate enough to risk jail and arrest would be intimidated easily by the sight of some nerd carrying a gun.  You know, instead of busting out laughing.


----------



## hadit (Jul 3, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > I don't need "da gubermint" to grant me their blessing on what I may or may not have in order to defend my home and country. Commie fucks like candyporn would love to have a totally disarmed public because marxists like her fear an armed populace. They stand in the way of their hopes of a commie utopia.
> ...


Well, they're not going away, and if you won't go away, there's little you can legally do to prevent them from protecting what's theirs.


----------



## hadit (Jul 3, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Captain Caveman said:
> ...


It's called suppressive fire. Automatic fire is not designed to ensure a kill, but rather to force a massed opposition to take cover and disrupt their movements. It's not what most homeowners would need or desire, unless there was a mob headed their way. Hmmm, come to think of it, the news lately has shown just that....


----------



## hadit (Jul 3, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > The ONLY way your claims have any validity is if, in every single case of a defensive gun use, the criminal is killed. Every single one.
> ...


The facts betray your lack of understanding and intelligence regarding this matter. I laugh. You say, "You would simply have to believe that all these gun nuts, who spend all day wanking off to the thought of shooting him a darkie like Zimmerman did, would restrain from shooting 99.6% to 99.9999% of the time.  It's just not credible." Here's the thing. It's not credible only because your premise is demonstrably false. Start with a valid premise and it's not only credible, but absolutely proven, so I'll correct your statement. "You would simply have to believe that all these gun owners, who went through the necessary licensing and training requirements to legally carry a weapon, would restrain from shooting 99.6% to 99.9999% of the time. And that's absolutely true, because they're not randomly shooting people, except in your warped perception. IOW, they defy your perception by living in reality.

Basically, you have to believe really stupid stuff about gun owners to maintain the fiction that you've built in your mind. Sad.

Now, let's deal with the second part of your stupid screed. You say, "More to the point, you'd have to believe that 99.6% or whatever people who are desperate enough to risk jail and arrest would be intimidated easily by the sight of some nerd carrying a gun.  You know, instead of busting out laughing." Duh, yeah, that's exactly what would happen most of the time. A criminal who might be willing to risk arrest and jail (that's the real order of things) is much less likely to risk having a hole punched through his gut by that "nerd carrying a gun". 5 years after being giving a 5 year sentence for assault and theft, you walk out of prison a free man. 5 years after being ventilated by a "nerd carrying a gun", you're still dead. Sad that this has to be pointed out to you so often.


----------



## Markle (Jul 3, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> I don't take sides in the internal affairs of other countries, it just wasn't any of our business. If you were a dumbass trying to face down a tank, that's natural selection. As for the Second Amendment, I'm all for Well-regulated Militias. I was a member of one for years (The Illinois National Guard). The crazy interpretation of the Militia Amendment that Adam Lanza is entitled to an AR-15 is just nuts.



You flunked English, grammar, and punctuation in all levels of your education, didn't you?  No one is surprised!


----------



## progressive hunter (Jul 3, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Dumb ass, the WINDOW Lanza allegedly shot out was still intact in that pic of Wayne Carver....just another fuck up that was caught.
> ...


the national guard isnt the militia,,,they are enlisted service men  paid to do a job,,,


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jul 3, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Comrade Dmitri Smirnov trying to convince us he's an American... too funny.  Come on, we know Putin doesn't let you have guns, Comrade.
> When did you suddenly care about "your country"?  I thought you didn't participate in the system and you think it's all a conspiracy by the Jesuits/Bilderbergers
> *Anyway, out here in the REAL WORLD of America, most of us are sick and tired of the gun fetishists and how we all have to shape our lives around them.*


JoeB131 is wrong again! Nothing to see here, folks.
This is JoeB131's world:




Proof I'm right? Gun stores are all sold out of guns and ammo right now.
That's the real world of America here on 7/3/2020, not Bizarro JoeB131 world, where the guns shelves are all full of guns and ammo.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 4, 2020)

hadit said:


> Here's the thing. It's not credible only because your premise is demonstrably false. Start with a valid premise and it's not only credible, but absolutely proven, so I'll correct your statement. "You would simply have to believe that all these gun owners, who went through the necessary licensing and training requirements to legally carry a weapon, would restrain from shooting 99.6% to 99.9999% of the time. And that's absolutely true, because they're not randomly shooting people, except in your warped perception. IOW, they defy your perception by living in reality.



Again, a five minute discussion with you gun nuts and your fantasies about shooting people, tell me that no, you wouldn't show that much restraint.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 4, 2020)

Marion Morrison said:


> Proof I'm right? Gun stores are all sold out of guns and ammo right now.
> That's the real world of America here on 7/3/2020, not Bizarro JoeB131 world, where the guns shelves are all full of guns and ammo.



Uh, those are being bought by the same fetishists....  The scary black people scared them really bad, so more ammo made them feel better.


----------



## hadit (Jul 5, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the thing. It's not credible only because your premise is demonstrably false. Start with a valid premise and it's not only credible, but absolutely proven, so I'll correct your statement. "You would simply have to believe that all these gun owners, who went through the necessary licensing and training requirements to legally carry a weapon, would restrain from shooting 99.6% to 99.9999% of the time. And that's absolutely true, because they're not randomly shooting people, except in your warped perception. IOW, they defy your perception by living in reality.
> ...



And reality shows that you're full of crap. If your fantasies were anywhere close to reality, concealed carry permit holders would be among the most dangerous on the planet, yet they're among the safest. Your fantasy simply doesn't align with reality, which is why we call it a fantasy. You have  "you wouldn't show that much restraint" and I have "they already DO show that much restraint". Reality vs fantasy.


----------



## hadit (Jul 5, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Proof I'm right? Gun stores are all sold out of guns and ammo right now.
> ...


Yet they're still not randomly shooting people. Your fantasy again doesn't align with reality.


----------



## BULLDOG (Jul 5, 2020)

hadit said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



If guns make us safer, then us having more guns per capita than most other industrialized countries should give us less crime, and people in prison, right?


----------



## hadit (Jul 5, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


What does that have to do with Joe's fantasy life that he's projecting and insisting is reality? You know, the one where he claims that gun owners are maniacs desperate to shoot somebody. Now, if you can show that concealed carry permit holders are randomly shooting people and getting off on it, we can talk. Minus that, you're just trying to cloud the issue.


----------



## Markle (Jul 5, 2020)

BULLDOG said:


> If guns make us safer, then us having more guns per capita than most other industrialized countries should give us less crime, and people in prison, right?



As you know, we have far fewer violent crimes per million citizens than most first world countries.  That is because we, as Americans, have the right to defend ourselves.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 11, 2020)

progressive hunter said:


> the national guard isnt the militia,,,they are enlisted service men paid to do a job,,,



Exactly.  People realized that just calling up a bunch of assholes with guns wasn't going to get the job done, which is why they replaced Militias with a National Guard.


----------

